
How to approach an alpha product - idiginous
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/06/27/howToApproachAnAlphaProduc.html
======
hexis
I think this approach also works very well for post-alpha projects. Often
enough, the secret to satisfaction is patience combined with low expectations.

